# [SOLVED] Qt 4.3.0 - final link failed

## manwe_

```
#  tail -n 20 /var/log/portage/x11-libs\:qt-4.3.0\:20070724-173553.log

rm -f libQtCore.so.4.3.0 libQtCore.so libQtCore.so.4 libQtCore.so.4.3

g++ -shared -Wl,-soname,libQtCore.so.4 -o libQtCore.so.4.3.0 .obj/release-shared/qglobal.o .obj/release-shared/qlibraryinfo.o .obj/release-shared/qnumeric.o .obj/release-shared/qmutex.o .obj/release-shared/qreadwritelock.o .obj/release-shared/qmutexpool.o .obj/release-shared/qsemaphore.o .obj/release-shared/qthread.o .obj/release-shared/qthreadstorage.o .obj/release-shared/qmutex_unix.o .obj/release-shared/qthread_unix.o .obj/release-shared/qwaitcondition_unix.o .obj/release-shared/qbitarray.o .obj/release-shared/qbytearray.o .obj/release-shared/qbytearraymatcher.o .obj/release-shared/qcryptographichash.o .obj/release-shared/qdatetime.o .obj/release-shared/qhash.o .obj/release-shared/qline.o .obj/release-shared/qlinkedlist.o .obj/release-shared/qlistdata.o .obj/release-shared/qlocale.o .obj/release-shared/qpoint.o .obj/release-shared/qmap.o .obj/release-shared/qrect.o .obj/release-shared/qregexp.o .obj/release-shared/qshareddata.o .obj/release-shared/qsize.o .obj/release-shared/qstring.o .obj/release-shared/qstringlist.o .obj/release-shared/qtimeline.o .obj/release-shared/qvector.o .obj/release-shared/qvsnprintf.o .obj/release-shared/qabstractfileengine.o .obj/release-shared/qbuffer.o .obj/release-shared/qdatastream.o .obj/release-shared/qdebug.o .obj/release-shared/qdir.o .obj/release-shared/qdiriterator.o .obj/release-shared/qfile.o .obj/release-shared/qfileinfo.o .obj/release-shared/qiodevice.o .obj/release-shared/qprocess.o .obj/release-shared/qtextstream.o .obj/release-shared/qtemporaryfile.o .obj/release-shared/qresource.o .obj/release-shared/qresource_iterator.o .obj/release-shared/qurl.o .obj/release-shared/qsettings.o .obj/release-shared/qfsfileengine.o .obj/release-shared/qfsfileengine_iterator.o .obj/release-shared/qfilesystemwatcher.o .obj/release-shared/qfsfileengine_unix.o .obj/release-shared/qfsfileengine_iterator_unix.o .obj/release-shared/qprocess_unix.o .obj/release-shared/qfilesystemwatcher_inotify.o .obj/release-shared/qpluginloader.o .obj/release-shared/qfactoryloader.o .obj/release-shared/quuid.o .obj/release-shared/qlibrary.o .obj/release-shared/qlibrary_unix.o .obj/release-shared/qabstracteventdispatcher.o .obj/release-shared/qabstractitemmodel.o .obj/release-shared/qbasictimer.o .obj/release-shared/qeventloop.o .obj/release-shared/qcoreapplication.o .obj/release-shared/qcoreevent.o .obj/release-shared/qmetaobject.o .obj/release-shared/qmetatype.o .obj/release-shared/qmimedata.o .obj/release-shared/qobject.o .obj/release-shared/qobjectcleanuphandler.o .obj/release-shared/qsignalmapper.o .obj/release-shared/qsocketnotifier.o .obj/release-shared/qtimer.o .obj/release-shared/qtranslator.o .obj/release-shared/qvariant.o .obj/release-shared/qcoreglobaldata.o .obj/release-shared/qcrashhandler.o .obj/release-shared/qeventdispatcher_unix.o .obj/release-shared/qisciicodec.o .obj/release-shared/qlatincodec.o .obj/release-shared/qsimplecodec.o .obj/release-shared/qtextcodec.o .obj/release-shared/qtsciicodec.o .obj/release-shared/qutfcodec.o .obj/release-shared/qtextcodecplugin.o .obj/release-shared/qfontlaocodec.o .obj/release-shared/qiconvcodec.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qnamespace.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qthread.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qlocale.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qtimeline.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qfile.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qiodevice.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qtemporaryfile.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qsettings.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qfilesystemwatcher_p.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qfilesystemwatcher_inotify_p.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qpluginloader.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qlibrary.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qfactoryloader_p.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qabstracteventdispatcher.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qabstractitemmodel.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qeventloop.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qcoreapplication.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qmimedata.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qsocketnotifier.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qtimer.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qtranslator.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qobjectcleanuphandler.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qeventdispatcher_unix_p.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qtextcodecplugin.o   -L/usr/lib64 -L/usr/lib64/mysql -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/lib -lm -lrt -lpthread -ldl

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: .obj/release-shared/qiodevice.o: relocation R_X86_64_PC32 against `QList<QByteArray>::clear()' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: final link failed: Bad value

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [../../lib/libQtCore.so.4.3.0] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.0/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.0/src/corelib'

make: *** [sub-corelib-all-ordered] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1648:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   qt-4.3.0.ebuild, line 224:   Called die

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3_rc9 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.22-kamikaze3-endar-v16 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-kamikaze3-endar-v16 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-32

Gentoo Base System release 2.0.0_alpha4

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 Jul 2007 02:20:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r1

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 usb-audio"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="ioplug dmix empty copy rate null route share shm softvol lfloat linear"

ARCH="amd64"

ASFLAGS_x86="--32"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

AWT_TOOLKIT="MToolkit"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CDEFINE_amd64="__x86_64__"

CDEFINE_x86="__i386__"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -msse3 -march=athlon64"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

CG_COMPILER_EXE="/usr/bin/cgc"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLASSPATH="."

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -msse3 -march=athlon64"

C_INCLUDE_PATH="/usr/lib/oracle/10.2.0.3/client/include"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--verbose --ask --tree"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer moo parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans"

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.1.7-r2/html"

GCC_PATH="/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.2.0"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://dev.gentoo.org/~vapier/dist"

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES="1"

G_FILENAME_ENCODING="UTF-8"

HOME="/root"INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics"

IUSE="debug"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDEDIRS="/usr:/usr/local:/usr/kde/3.5:/usr/kde/3.5:/usr:/usr/local"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="pl_PL@euro"

LANGUAGE="48"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386 -L/emul/linux/x86/lib -L/emul/linux/x86/usr/lib"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe.sh %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LINGUAS="pl"

LOGNAME="root"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

MANPATH="/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.17/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.2.0/man:/usr/lib64/php5/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage)"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

ORACLE_HOME="/usr/lib/oracle/10.2.0.3/client"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/bin/manwe:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.2.0:/sbin:/usr/games/bin"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PKG_CONFIG_PATH="/usr/qt/3/lib64/pkgconfig:/usr/qt/3/lib32/pkgconfig"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc s390 amd64 x86 ppc64 x86-fbsd m68k arm sparc sh mips ia64 alpha ppc-macos hppa sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary echo"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portages/layman/xeffects /usr/portages/layman/custom-kernels /usr/portages/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portages/manwe"

PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

QMAKESPEC="linux-g++"

QTDIR="/usr/qt/3"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O ${DISTDIR}/${FILE} ${URI}"

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.2.0"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="3"

STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

STY="5674.pts-2.endar"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="screen"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acpi aiglx alsa amd64 apache2 apm bash-completion bcmath berkdb bluetooth branding browserplugin bzip2 calendar cdinstall cdr crypt cups directfb dvd dvdr dvdread encode fbcon ffmpeg ftp gd-exteral gif glut gpm gtk2 ieee1394 irda jabber javascript jpeg libwww lm_sensors mmx mozilla mp3 mpeg3 mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl pam pam_console pcmcia pda pdf perl php png qt qt4 samba soap sse sse2 sse3 ssl tiff truetype truetype-fonts usb vim wifi with-x wmf xcomposite xinerama xorg xosd xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 usb-audio" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="ioplug dmix empty copy rate null route share shm softvol lfloat linear" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv fbdev"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS CAMERAS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv fbdev"

WINDOW="0"

XARGS="xargs -r"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthiKIEb7"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/kde/3.5/share:/usr/local/share"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

Komentarz potrzebny?  :Wink: Last edited by manwe_ on Wed Jul 25, 2007 11:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

Spróbuj z "sys-devel/binutils-2.17.50.0.17".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## manwe_

No i pomogło. Kurcze... w życiu bym binutils nie podejrzewał. Dzięki   :Smile: 

----------

